# Black Desert mit einer gtx 1060



## Nelunn (21. Januar 2017)

Moin,

bei mir läuft Black Desert Online mit einer GTX 1060 ( MSI ) nicht flüssig. Egal was ich auch bei den Grafikeinstellungen einstelle, mittel oder hoch immer das
selbe. Ist auch das einzigste Spiel was nicht flüssig läuft wie Ruckler / Nachlader. Ist das Problem hier bekannt ? 

Kurze infos zu meinem Systen

Windows 10 Pro
i7 4790k
GTX 1060 ( MSI )
Z97-G45
16 gb Gskill Trident X 2400


----------



## Robonator (21. Januar 2017)

Hast du es auf einer SSD installiert? Meine Freundin hat es auch zuerst auf der HDD probiert und dort lief es absolut nicht gut, eben die von dir beschriebenen Ruckler und Nachlader.


----------



## Nelunn (21. Januar 2017)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hast du es auf einer SSD installiert? Meine Freundin hat es auch zuerst auf der HDD probiert und dort lief es absolut nicht gut, eben die von dir beschriebenen Ruckler und Nachlader.



ja klar, hatte es vorher auch auf eine HDD und habe danach auf eine SSD installiert. Keine änderung immer das selbe. Viele meinen auch im BDO Forum das es nicht an der HDD liegt. Naja...


----------



## Robonator (21. Januar 2017)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Abgesehen der Graka ist dein System deutlich stärker als meins  

Ich weiß das ich auch, grade in Städten öfters mal ruckler hatte, aber es wurde nie unspielbar


----------



## Nelunn (21. Januar 2017)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Abgesehen der Graka ist dein System deutlich stärker als meins
> 
> Ich weiß das ich auch, grade in Städten öfters mal ruckler hatte, aber es wurde nie unspielbar



klar kein Problem, bin ja wie es scheint nicht der einzigste zu sein mit dem Problem


----------



## lunaticx (26. Januar 2017)

Welchen Grafikkartentreiber nutzt du ?

Mal deinen Takt von CPU und GPU während der Session eingeblendet ?

Bei anderen Spielen Probleme oder betrifft das ganze nur BDO ?


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2017)

In welcher Auflösung spielst du? Sonst vllt. mal Schatten deaktivieren und die Sichtweite runter schrauben.


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2017)

Ist das Programm nicht MASSIV CPU-Limitiert?
Wenn die Graka nicht 99% Auslastung anzeigt, dann ist nicht die Graka das Problem (wie einfach ist das denn? *g*)

Nicht mal in 4K geht meine Karte auf Vollast.

http://abload.de/img/blackdesert64_2016_126hupf.jpg

Und mein 4Ghz-Haswell ist sowieso nur für 30 FPS gut.
Stell einfach den High-End-Grafik-Modus in den Einstellungen aus. Soll massiv FPS geben.


----------



## Nelunn (26. Januar 2017)

@ luna 
na den aktuellen natürlich. Auf Treiber achte ich schon  ja es betrifft nur BDO . Alle anderen Spiele laufen flüssig ohne Probleme

@ taks
in Full HD 1920x1080. Hab ich alles schon versucht, letztendlich habe ich es Geforce Expirience überlassen....egal was man da einstellt immer die selben  Ruckler / Nachlader...

@ HisN

glaube jetzt nicht das mein 4790k zu schwach für das Spiel ist, keine Ahnung. Was meinst du mit limitiert ? Normal läuft es außerhalb von Städten ja auch flüssig, 60-70 FPS  Das Problem taucht nur in Städten auf siehe Screens. 
Manchmal unter 20 FPS ...

2017-01-26_29300995.JPG - directupload.net

2017-01-26_29325148.JPG - directupload.net


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2017)

Du sollst nicht glauben, Du musst nur nachschauen.
Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka am Ende
Graka nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU am Ende 

So einfach isses.
Sieht man doch an Deinem ersten Screen .. 37% Auslastung auf der Graka.
Und nicht das es völlig normal ist das man in Massiv Multiplayer Online Games in Städten mit 1000 anderen Mitspielern in der Regel im CPU-Limit hängt. 
Fängt bei WOW auf, geht über GW2 und endet bei BDO. Ist also nicht so "neu" Dein Problem und hat gar nix mit der Graka zu tun.

Sorry wenn ich den Glauben an Deinen 4790 vernichte. Mein Screen ist mit einem 5960X gemacht, und der hilft auch nicht.


----------



## Nelunn (26. Januar 2017)

@ HisN

ok du bist der Experte,  nicht ich  Ich hab das nur bei keinem anderen Spiel so erlebt . Das Spiel hat für mich ne Macke. es beschweren sich ja auch andere Spieler im Forum. Naja...


----------



## Nelunn (26. Januar 2017)

@ HisN

eben, das war auch ein grund meines Treads. Da viele auch meinten meine 1060 wäre zu schwach. Die ist mit einer 980 gleich zu setzen, teilweise in vielen Spielen sogar besser als die 980 und nur wegen BDO eine 
neue Graka holen wollte ich nicht. Aber wenn du sagst an der Graka liegt es und es sei normal, dann ist so


----------



## HisN (26. Januar 2017)

Hehe, wie gesagt, die Auslastung der Graka ist der Anzeiger für Dich.

Es soll Ausnahmen geben, aber in der Regel ist es immer das gleiche.
Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka kann nicht mehr, ist am Ende.
Sollte die Graka nicht ausgelastet sein: VRAM voll, RAM voll, CPU am Ende, ein Limiter geschaltet (wie vsync) oder der Server (bei einem Multiplayer-Game) ist für die FPS verantwortlich (das ist z.b. bei Star Citzen zur Zeit der Fall).

Damit hab ich wirklich 99% der Fälle abgedeckt.

Das kannst Du für Dich auch ganz einfach mal überprüfen.
Schalte im Treiber DSR ein, und dreh im Spiel die Auflösung höher (das ist eine Arbeit die zu 100% von der Graka erledigt wird).
Wenn die Graka am Ende ist, dann brechen die FPS ein. Bleiben die FPS gleich ist die Graka nicht das Problem.

Hier noch mal als Beispiel Arma3
Bild: arma3_2017_01_03_20_2evu3n.jpg - abload.de
Bild: arma3_2017_01_03_20_2n8un2.jpg - abload.de


Schau auf die Auslastung der Graka. Die geht hoch, aber kommt nicht an 99% ran, FPS bleiben gleich. Das bedeutet für mich ... CPU-Limit.


----------



## Nelunn (26. Januar 2017)

@ HisN

alles klar, wieder was gelernt. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt , dank dir


----------



## Nelunn (26. Januar 2017)

achso ? nene da lass ich mal besser die Finger von. Kenne mich damit nicht aus, übertakte auch nichts. Ich lasse alles auf Standart  Trotzdem Danke


----------

